
Researchers find yet another way to get around iOS 6.1 passcode - barredo
http://arstechnica.com/apple/2013/02/researchers-find-yet-another-way-to-get-around-ios-6-1-passcode/
======
barredo
I hope it's fixed on 6.1.3, but, again:

    
    
        The best fix will be to include a Emergency.app that
        displays a num keyboard and it's called from the
        'Make an Emergency Call' button, instead of the full
        Phone.app.
    

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5225756>

